# Damn I love the way my Ps eat...



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

My new Ps are eating shrimp pellets !!!







I just drop it in and the smaller P came to investigate.... he just chomp through it and ate it.

They took feeders, shrimp pallets, cichlid pallets, krills and even beefhearts !!

This is the first batch I ever had that eats the head too





















!!!!

And beefhearts on the first try ?!

The last Ps I had was so p*ssy that they didn't eat heads until they were 5 inches !


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

Congrats! Sounds like they will be fun!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Congrats!!







I would suggest to kkep feeding them this same variety throughout its lifespan. It would save you money on food compared to feeders, be very healthy and good for your Ps in the long run. Also feeders once in a while just to keep the FURY within and excercise


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

sounds cool.

try giving them some earthworms...they would love that


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

For some reason, the bigger my reds grow, the more different stuff they eat...








When babies, they ate flakes and bloodworms, which they refused after switching to fish, meat and shrimp, and now (being 5-7"+) they eat just about anything I drop in their tank, even tiny flakes, bugs and insects I catch, and algae wafers...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> For some reason, the bigger my reds grow, the more different stuff they eat...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that seems odd, but kinda cool. Can save you money in the long run


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

bobme said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > For some reason, the bigger my reds grow, the more different stuff they eat...
> ...


 Ya








I'm not complaining, since I don't have to worry about them ripping each other up during feeding time. Perhaps it's not the most exciting way to feed piranha's, but after seeing a frenzy daily for months on end, it's gets kinda old. And the well-being of the fish is my prime concern anyways...
Besides that, I like the fact they have a pretty diverse diet with all these things.


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

Baby P's,gotta love em, they suck up there food like a vacume, have fun with your future beast's........probly already beasts!!


----------

